# Devils Lake Fishing Report 10/13



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cold, wind, & scattered snow showers kept most fisherman home this past week. 
On the few days that the weather did cooperate anglers reported good fishing. 
Anglers are reporting the best success working the moving water bridge areas or 
rocky shorelines and points. During the day, try jigging or other live bait 
rigs around the bridges or rocky points and rip rapped shorelines. In the 
mornings and right at dusk try cranking rocky windswept shorelines with cranks 
such as shad raps or countdowns. Some of the better areas have been the 
bridges, the rip rapped shorelines of the Flats, the Golden Highway, the trees 
around Grahams Island, Doc Hagens, Bud Bay, Rocky/Military Points, Cactus/Ft. 
Totten Points, Five Crows, Stromme Addition, and the Woods Rutten road. Pike 
and bass continue to be caught along with walleyes in most of these areas. 
Perch fishing continues to be slow. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Not much has changed since our last report. Cold, wind, & scattered snow 
showers continued to keep most fisherman home this past week. On the few days 
that the weather does cooperate anglers report good fishing. Anglers continue 
to report the best success working the moving water bridge areas or rocky 
shorelines and points. During the day, try jigging or other live bait rigs 
around the bridges or rocky points and rip rapped shorelines. In the mornings 
and right at dusk try cranking rocky windswept shorelines with cranks such as 
shad raps or countdowns. Some of the better areas continue to be the bridges, 
the rip rapped shorelines of the Flats, the Golden Highway, the trees around 
Grahams Island, Doc Hagens, Bud Bay, Rocky/Military Points, Cactus/Ft. Totten 
Points, Five Crows, Stromme Addition, and the Woods Rutten road. Pike and bass 
continue to be caught along with walleyes in most of these areas. Perch 
fishing continues to be slow. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

